# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ετεροχορνισμένη πτερόρροια.....πως το εξηγείτε??

## daras

συμβαινει το εξης παραδοξο. μπορει βεβαια και να μην ειναι...αλλα τοτε θα πρεπει να αναθεωρησω αυτο που νομιζα πως ηξερα.
λοιπον, ειχα την εντυπωση πως οι νεσοσσοι ενος ειδους σε καποια συγκεκριμενη ηλικια -διαφορετικη ανα ειδος- περνουν την πρωτη τους πτερορροια. 
μαλλον εκανα λαθος γιατι στα γκουλντιαν μου συνεβη κατι απροσδοκητο.
τα πρωτα 2 μικρα που γεννηθηκαν νοεμβριο...επρεπε να περασουν 6 μηνες για την πρωτη τους πτερορροια..ως τωρα ηταν πρασινα σκετο και οπως θα δειτε στη φωτο τωρα αλλαζει το πτερωμα τους κι εχει σχεδον ολοκληρωθει (στο λευκο κλαδακι τα 2 δεξια..ο αρσενικος και η ωραια κοιμωμενη). 
μεχρι στιγμης δεν ειχα καμια ενδειξη πτερορροιας και δεν ειχε εκδηλωθει κανενα απολυτως χρωμα στα μικρα. το φυλο το καταλαβα απο το κελαισμα του αρσενικου πριν κανα 2 μηνες (4 μηνων).
εχω πλεον αλλα 6 μικρα που ειναι 2 μηνων (ημερ. εκκολαψης τελευταιου νεοσσου 22 μαρτιου). κι εκει που πιστευα οτι θα κανουν 6 μηνες κι αυτα να αλλαξουν πτερωμα....αρχισαν να χανουν φτερα στο στηθος στους ωμους. Πανικοβληθηκα...νομισα εκαναν επιδρομη οι ψειρες. συντομα ειδα ομως οτι μονο τα 6 αυτα μικρα το παθαιναν. τα αλλα 2 ειχαν αρχισει να αλλαζουν πτερωμα λιγο πιο νωρις...ενω το ζεβρακι που φιλοξενειται μαζι τους δεν ειχε κανενα θεμα.
το αποτελεσμα ειναι τα μικρα των 2 μηνων να περνουν πτερορορια και να εμφανιζεται στην κοιλια τους το κιτρινο...στο στηθος το μωβ..και στο κεφαλι το μαυρο χρωμα!
με επιασαν στα πρασα....και ηθελα να μαθω αν γνωριζετε αν τα γκουλντιαν δεν περνουν την πρωτη τους πτερορροια με την ηλικια τους αλλα με την εποχη.
ο γριφος βεβαια περιπλεκεται γιατι αν ειναι θεμα εποχης...οι γονεις δεν εχουν ριξει το παραμικρο φτερακι.
σας παραθετω και μια φωτο. 
στο κλαδι δεξια ειναι τα 2 πρωτα...που εχουν σχεδον ολοκληρωσει το νεο πτερωμα...ενω τα αλλα ειναι τα μικρα απο την 6αδα....και εχω κυκλωσει 2 που στο ενα δεξια χαρακτηριστηκα φαινεται το κιτρινο στην κοιλια και το μωβ στο στηθος που βγαινει...και επανω αριστερα κυκλωμενο το μαυρο χρωμα που εμφανιζεται στο προσωπο ενος μικρου.



τι εχετε να πειτε γιαυτο?? γνωριζει η εχει καποιος τετοια εμπειρια??

----------


## mitsman

Δέν γνωρίζω απο gouldians και δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω...

τα καναρινια περνανε μια ηλικιακη πτερορροια στους 2 μηνες και μια εποχιακη τελη Αυγουστου αρχες Σεπτεμβρη!

Αν αυτη που περνανε ειναι ηλικιακη τοτε για αυτο δεν εχουν ταυτοχρονη πτερορροια με τους γονεις!

----------


## daras

σωστα!!! αλλα εφοσον ειναι ηλικιακη στους 2 μηνες...τα 2 πρωτα μικρα μου (γεννημενα νοεμβρη) γιατι δεν εριξαν ουτε πουπουλακι για 6 μηνες και περνουν την πτεροροια τους τωρα μετα απο ενα 6μηνο???
τα δεδομενα δηλαδη ειναι:

1.η πρωτη γεννα εκανε 6* μηνες* να περασει πτερορροια και την περνα τωρα.
2. η 2η γεννα εκανε 2* μηνες* να περασει πτερορροια και την περνα επισης τωρα.
3. οι γονεις ΔΕΝ περνουν πτερορροια τωρα...

αντε βγαλε ακρη....

----------


## mitsman

Στο μερος που τα εχεις επηρεάζεται απο τεχνητο φωτισμο??? παιζει να μενουν ξυπνια εστω και για  μια ωρα παραπανω???

----------


## daras

οχι....ολα τα πουλια μου εχουν το δικο τους δωματιο στο σπιτι(εκει βρισκονται και τα γκουλντιανς)...ή βρισκονται στο φωτεινο ημιυπογειο....και στα 2 δωματια απαγορευεται αυστηρα και δια ροπαλου το ανοιγμα των φωτων μετα τη δυση του ηλιου. ολα ακολουθουν το φυσικο φως και την εναλλαγη που αυτο κανει στη διαρκεια του κατα εποχες.

----------


## jk21

οι γονεις ποτε κανουν κανονικη πτεροροια και ποτε ειναι η αντιστοιχη εποχη στην αυστραλια σε φυσικο περιβαλλον και αιχμαλωσια;

----------


## daras

τα γκουλντιανς τα απεκτησα περυσι το σεπτεμρη....και απο τοτε δεν περασαν πτερορροια...δε ξερω ποτε την περνουν στη φυση ουτε ποτε θα περασουν εδω...
δεν τα εχω βλεπεις ουτε χρονο στην κατοχη μου.
θα ψαξω να δω στη φυση ποτε συμβαινει.

----------


## daras

λοιπον...ηρθε ενας φιλος σημερα (επισης πτηνοτρελλαμενος) που αναπαραγει γκουλντιαν και καναμε την πρωτη "τραμπα" για μελλοντικα νεα ζευγαρια και να αποφυγουμε αιμομιξιες.
εχει το ιδιο θεμα. η πρωτη γεννα του  αλλαζει τωρα πτερωμα κλεινοντας σχεδον ενα χρονο. ειχε 1 χρονο σχεδον "γκριζοπρασινα" πουλια. εχει και μικρα 4 μηνων απο αλλη γεννα που επισης αλλαζουν τωρα πτερωμα. για να συμβαινει και σε αυτον τωρα..προφανως η εποχη (διαρκεια φωτος θερμοκρασια κ.τ.λ.) αφυπνιζει την πρωτη πτερορροια. υπαρχουν δηλαδη πουλια που αλλαζουν πτερωμα τωρα συγχρονως που ειναι 2 μηνων, 4, 6 και σχεδον ετους.
αυτο ομως πρεπει να σημβαινει μονο στην πρωτη πτερορροια...μιας και οι γονεις και σε μενα και σε αυτον...δνε εχουν ριξει ουτε πουπουλακι. ολα μας ομως τα μικρα προβαρουν νεες φορεσιες...καταλαβαινετε λοιπον τι πουπουλο κυκλοφορει στην Αλεξανδρουπολη???

----------


## ria

Πανο αν κρινουμε φετος απο τις εναλλαγες τις θερμοκρασιας τουλαχιστον εδω κατω σε μας ποσο μαλλον σε σας ψηλα..το θεωρω απολυτως φυσιολογικο να υπαρχει ετεροχρονισμενη πτερροροια στα πουλια μπορει να μην αλλαξε κατι στις συνηθειες τους ή στον φωτισμο αλλα να μην ξεχναμε οτι μπαινει σιγα σιγα στο πιο θερμο κλιμα η χωρα σε συζητηση που ειχα πριν λιγες μερες απο εκτροφεις που τα ειχαν και αυτοι σε κλειστο χωρο συμβαινει αυτο φετος..το θεωρουν απολυτα φυσιολογικο μιας και φετος ο καιρος δεν βοηθησε καθολου στο να αλλαξουν νωριτερα φτερωμα οι πρωτοι νεοσσοι..οσο και αν εμεις προσπαθουμε να κρατησουμε καποια συγκεκριμενα επιπεδα στο χωρος μας(υγρασια-φως) δεν παυουν πολλες φορες να παιζουν ρολο και οι εξωτερικες συνθηκες!!!!!!ο
οι γονεις θα αλλαξουν σιγουρα πιο αργα προς τα μεσα ιουνιου-αρχες ιουλιου πιστευω!

----------

